# Pvc Hackbites



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

They make em now....

Btw, not my hand


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PVC fittings are relatively inexpensive, I wonder how much a PVC sharkbite fitting costs. Probably like $10.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll let ya know , I ordered a some from winnelson


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I found some tectite fittings on chilled beams in one of our new buildings today. Curious to watch them over the next twenty or thirty years


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> PVC fittings are relatively inexpensive, I wonder how much a PVC sharkbite fitting costs. Probably like $10.


$20 for a 3/4" slip coupling

$37 for 1" slip coupling


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Pic


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's says mark here, not sure what is for yet...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Got some of these too


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

And these!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> It's says mark here, not sure what is for yet...


It is for marking the depth of the fitting so you know that you have full insertion. I'm glad they finally made these. I can see them coming in handy for transitioning between PVC and PEX or copper. Or for repairs when the water doesn't shut off 100% and you don't want to use a dresser.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

You'll never need any fitting other than a sharkbite fitting!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nathan901 said:


> You'll never need any fitting other than a sharkbite fitting!


Like it or not there here to stay,,,, propex,propress,and push tight connections are taking over traditional methods of installation and dumbing down the trade. Of course great skills will always pay the bills


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

been waiting for these. id trust these over a dresser coupling anyday of the week.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

These are great cause it's really hard to prime and glue PVC.....


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> These are great cause it's really hard to prime and glue PVC.....


Sometimes it would be really nice to not have to wait for glue to dry.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Got some of these too


Those things are great! I don't know what they're called, I refer to them as a blue stub out dilly.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Green Country said:


> Those things are great! I don't know what they're called, I refer to them as a blue stub out dilly.


The two downsides I've had with them are tile guys have broken them off a couple times and then you have to pull the plug out of the fitting in the tile.
The other is when you pressurize the riser and there's a drip at the rubber seal you tighten it just a bit and water starts spraying. You have to unthread it all the way and redo it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> The two downsides I've had with them are tile guys have broken them off a couple times and then you have to pull the plug out of the fitting in the tile.
> The other is when you pressurize the riser and there's a drip at the rubber seal you tighten it just a bit and water starts spraying. You have to unthread it all the way and redo it.


On the broken ones, if yall use the ones that are solid where the threads are, I've gotten it out by pressing a heated up screwdriver into the center but not all the way through, let it cool then unthread it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> On the broken ones, if yall use the ones that are solid where the threads are, I've gotten it out by pressing a heated up screwdriver into the center but not all the way through, let it cool then unthread it.


I drill 2 holes not all the way through and push the tips of my needle nose in and unthread it


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Never had a blue thing break or leak, but I don't use them on body sprays, we rough in and pressurize body sprays for test and when you come back to trim out, water leaks behind the wall when you unscrew. I prefer nipple and cap for body sprays. That way you can unscrew cap only and catch the little bit of water. I use blue things on shower heads only


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> These are great cause it's really hard to prime and glue PVC.....


Keep gluing em up, I don't care what ya do


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Never had a blue thing break or leak, but I don't use them on body sprays, we rough in and pressurize body sprays for test and when you come back to trim out, water leaks behind the wall when you unscrew. I prefer nipple and cap for body sprays. That way you can unscrew cap only and catch the little bit of water. I use blue things on shower heads only


I use them on bodysprays, and drop ells


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Never thought to look until today. I noticed the new versions of those blue plastic nipples have a cross molded into the end.


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

I wish i invented the blue things. But i dont like them, as of reasons above.
Black iron works good if you catch the rusted black water.

Years ago i made a ton of nips and caps and dunked them into a gallon of rustoleum. Still use them for testing and they dont have the black crap come out


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> Like it or not there here to stay,,,, propex,propress,and push tight connections are taking over traditional methods of installation and dumbing down the trade. Of course great skills will always pay the bills


believe it or not, its not those companies complete fault, if you eliminated fire and toxic fumes from the work place , insurance companies would be very happy not to have to pay those claims anymore..and save them billions in a short time..not to mention the DIY group of people more than willing to pay high price for anything that lets them do stuff on there own, even if many times hiring someone in the end would be cheaper..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

truckman5000 said:


> I wish i invented the blue things. But i dont like them, as of reasons above.
> Black iron works good if you catch the rusted black water.
> 
> Years ago i made a ton of nips and caps and dunked them into a gallon of rustoleum. Still use them for testing and they dont have the black crap come out


thats what galvanized fittings are for...


----------

